# Industrial heritage stuff around Wolverhampton



## mattie (Feb 10, 2013)

I may have a spare Sunday up in Wolverhampton, I have next to no idea what is there, so ideas for what to do appreciated.

Keen to maybe see some industrial heritage, may try to head over to Ironbridge no way back, but other than that nothing really planned.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 10, 2013)

black country museum, http://www.bclm.co.uk/

the colliery and narrowboat trips are amazing. plus, you get to ask the chainmaker why he's doing womens work. and you get to exclaim "them ay oldey worldey prices, am they!!!" in the pub.


----------



## mattie (Feb 10, 2013)

Ta mate

is the black country museum a better bet than Ironbridge?

Not sure we'll be there long enough for a narrowboat trip, but all sounds v good.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 10, 2013)

http://www.ironbridge.org.uk/

all the towns along the severn round there are nice to visit, with industrial museums at blists hill, coalport and ironbridge. it's also quite a nice drive, at coalport you can see the hay inclined plane, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hay_Inclined_Plane, and drive over an iron bridge from 1818!


----------



## mattie (Feb 10, 2013)

Ta again.  I'm liking the look of this more and more!

A mate of mine goes to the Ludlow festival each year, looks like it may be worth a stop on the way back home as well.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 10, 2013)

mattie said:


> Ta mate
> 
> is the black country museum a better bet than Ironbridge?
> 
> Not sure we'll be there long enough for a narrowboat trip, but all sounds v good.


i'm not sure which is best, i haven't been to ironbridge museum but i do love driving round that area.

industrial history is well represented in both areas but if you're pushed a little for time i'd go to the black country museum as it's concentrated all in one area. the canal tours aren't long as you just go into the tunnels and caves under dudley, the mine tour isn't long either as there's the remains of a thirty foot thick seam of coal about twenty feet below you.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 10, 2013)

mattie said:


> Ta again. I'm liking the look of this more and more!
> 
> A mate of mine goes to the Ludlow festival each year, looks like it may be worth a stop on the way back home as well.


there's also the severn valley railway, if you like steamtrains, http://www.svr.co.uk/

it's in bridgnorth, which is also lovely, with a funicular railway and full of pubs. and a castle which the roundheads destroyed!


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 10, 2013)

I used to love just cruising about the canals, there were so many industrial buildings, just past the top lock on the Wolverhampton flight welcomed you in from the countryside to loads of lovely old stuff which went on for miles and miles.

We used to have little parties just through the end of the Netherton Tunnel near Cobbs Pumping Station, probably not what you mean at all, proper little oasis.






I expect it's been poshed up now.

Borrow/beg/steal a canoe and go off exploring


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh, you have a day 

Go to the Black Country Museum, eat pork scratchings and herbal tablets for lunch.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 10, 2013)

Another vote for the Black Country Museum.
Also Severn Valley Railway (and other lines) and the Ironbridge area.


----------



## kebabking (Feb 11, 2013)

if Ludlow is a maybe, then Stokesay Castle is well worth a look - about 5 miles north on the A49.

pubs in ludlow are excellent for good value, but superb food; the Rose and Crown and the Church, and the Bull are particularly good. the main parish church, St Lawrences', has some great architecture and stainded glass, as well as the heart of Prince Arthur, older brother of Henry VIII and first husband of Catherine of Aragon


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 11, 2013)

Stay in the Black Country if it's industrial stuff you're after.


----------



## aqua (Feb 11, 2013)

just to add, the black country living museum is rescued buildings, not ones built just for the museum. It's a fantastic place to go to and they do fish n chips in beef dripping and they're amazing


----------



## mattie (Feb 11, 2013)

Ta all - looking forward to this.

We might have a spare evening as well on the Saturday - better to stay somewhere like Ludlow or Wolverhampton?  Seems a distinct lack of hotels in Ludlow, at least according to my brief browse of the usual booknig sites, may take a punt of finding a b&b on the night but a bit cold to be tramping round.  Cheap hotels in Wolverhampton, but suspect that might be for a good reason....


----------



## discokermit (Feb 11, 2013)

how many of you is there. mattie?


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 11, 2013)

Stay in Wolverhampton.

Spend your evening in the Newhampton


----------



## mattie (Feb 11, 2013)

Going with the missus, I think shes hoping for a decent meal out given the date.  As long as I can combine it with a beer or two, I'm happy with that


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 11, 2013)

I'd stay in Tipton, have my tea at the Pie Factory and get pissed with the locals in The Fountain.


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 11, 2013)

mattie said:


> Ta all - looking forward to this.
> 
> We might have a spare evening as well on the Saturday - better to stay somewhere like Ludlow or Wolverhampton? Seems a distinct lack of hotels in Ludlow, at least according to my brief browse of the usual booknig sites, may take a punt of finding a b&b on the night but a bit cold to be tramping round. Cheap hotels in Wolverhampton, but suspect that might be for a good reason....


 
Why not try Bridgenorth? Ludlow's lovely but it's miles away from Wolverhampton.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 11, 2013)

Why not just go somewhere else entirely if you don't like Wolverhampton. 

It's not Gaza


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## mattie (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't know enough about it to know I don't like Wolverhampton - friends have recommended Ludlow, I can't yet say the same about Wolverhampton.  Maybe it's a hidden gem that locals jealously guard


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 11, 2013)

But you said you were going to Wolverhampton!


----------



## discokermit (Feb 11, 2013)

wolverhampton is gaza. stay in bridgnorth, hightown. lots of pubs doing real ale, some with rooms to rent.

http://www.henandchickensbridgnorth.com/

http://www.goldenlionbridgnorth.co.uk/

http://www.whitelionbridgnorth.co.uk/index.html


----------



## mattie (Feb 11, 2013)

Red Cat said:


> But you said you were going to Wolverhampton!


 
For a camera fair on the sunday morning - just need to be in environs.


----------



## 8115 (Feb 11, 2013)

http://www.historywebsite.co.uk/


----------



## mattie (Feb 11, 2013)

discokermit said:


> wolverhampton is gaza. stay in bridgnorth, hightown. lots of pubs doing real ale, some with rooms to rent.
> 
> http://www.henandchickensbridgnorth.com/
> 
> ...


 
Ta, will take a look


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 11, 2013)

Wimps


----------



## 8115 (Feb 11, 2013)

http://www.english-heritage.org.uk/daysout/properties/iron-bridge/

Might be too far.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 11, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> I'd stay in Tipton, have my tea at the Pie Factory and get pissed with the locals in The Fountain.


i've heard the pie factory isn't much good these days. the fountain does food though and is probably the best pub in tipton. some nice beers on as well.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 11, 2013)

8115 said:


> http://www.english-heritage.org.uk/daysout/properties/iron-bridge/


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 11, 2013)

discokermit said:


> i've heard the pie factory isn't much good these days. the fountain does food though and is probably the best pub in tipton.


 
I've only been once (to the pie factory) just thought it was a tourist "must"

I LOVED The Fountain


----------



## 8115 (Feb 11, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


>


 
Why so ?


----------



## 8115 (Feb 11, 2013)

Oops, already been debated.  Sorry.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 11, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> I've only been once (to the pie factory) just thought it was a tourist "must"
> 
> I LOVED The Fountain


i used to go in every friday dinner after work. my mate steve keeps it.


----------



## 8115 (Feb 11, 2013)

Personally I would go here:

http://www.ironbridge.org.uk/our-attractions/coalbrookdale-museum-of-iron/

I don't like all that reconstuction stuff too much.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 11, 2013)

8115 said:


> Why so ?


 
There's loads of interesting stuff in the Black Country, Ironbridge is just so bloody  , I know it's interesting and that, I lived in Coalport for a wee while but it's just not finding out about industrial Black Country is it?

I KNOW WHAT I MEAN


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 11, 2013)

discokermit said:


> i used to go in every friday dinner after work. my mate steve keeps it.


 
I drank in there in the mid 90s, about a million years ago.

All my West Mid tips are well out of date, I should probably have mentioned that at the start of my rantings.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 11, 2013)

8115 said:


> Personally I would go here:
> 
> http://www.ironbridge.org.uk/our-attractions/coalbrookdale-museum-of-iron/
> 
> I don't like all that reconstuction stuff too much.


 
Which is why a trip on the cut would be best of all


----------



## 8115 (Feb 11, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> All my West Mid tips are well out of date, I should probably have mentioned that at the start of my rantings.


 
I went there on a school trip over 20 years ago, so that's the background to mine.


----------



## idumea (Feb 11, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> I used to love just cruising about the canals, there were so many industrial buildings, just past the top lock on the Wolverhampton flight welcomed you in from the countryside to loads of lovely old stuff which went on for miles and miles.
> 
> We used to have little parties just through the end of the Netherton Tunnel near Cobbs Pumping Station, probably not what you mean at all, proper little oasis.
> 
> ...


 
This is near Netherton/Dudley way? I played at this exact building many times as a child. I am certain.

Edit: yes, Netherton tunnel! I grew up here! Well, on a grotty industrial bit next to all the canals  

I remember this building so, so clearly.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 11, 2013)

idumea said:


> This is near Netherton/Dudley way? I played at this exact building many times as a child. I am certain.
> 
> Edit: yes, Netherton tunnel! I grew up near here!


----------



## discokermit (Feb 11, 2013)

idumea said:


> Edit: yes, Netherton tunnel! I grew up here! Well, on a grotty industrial bit next to all the canals


that pretty much describes the entire black country.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 11, 2013)

ooh! you could go to stevie bull's restaurant! http://www.bravaccios.co.uk/

you can ask him about smacking lineker during italia '90.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## idumea (Feb 11, 2013)

If you do visit the Netherton tunnel bit, ask anyone about the pub where they serve the steak and kidney pies, they'll know where you mean, and go there


----------



## idumea (Feb 11, 2013)

discokermit said:


> that pretty much describes the entire black country.


 
There are posh bits in Stourbridge, I've seen it with my own eyes


----------



## discokermit (Feb 11, 2013)

idumea said:


> There are posh bits in Stourbridge, I've seen it with my own eyes


the posh bits in wolvo are to the west, so as the factory owners didn't have to endure the smell so much years ago.


----------



## mr steev (Feb 12, 2013)

discokermit said:


> the posh bits in wolvo are to the west, so as the factory owners didn't have to endure the smell so much years ago.


 
That's true of many towns and cities isn't it, due to the prevailing wind being westerly. You only need to look around at some of the old houses around Wolves to realise that there used to be _a lot_ of money around

Wolves is a bit of a ghost town nowadays, with many shops and pubs boarded up. As has been said, the Black Country museum is your best bet, Bantock House may be worth a quick visit.

If you're into your ales then The Lych Gate Tavern in the center of Wolves is good, or as Lizzieloo says, the Newhampton. There are plenty of decent curry houses if you fancied a meal. The Bilash being the poshest if you wanted something special.
As people have said though, there's nothing that Bridgenorth can't offer, it's more picturesque and has a funicular railway


----------

